

Basho and Cisco take the wraps off Riak running on Mesos - sargun
http://www.zdnet.com/article/basho-and-cisco-take-the-wraps-off-riak-running-on-mesos/

======
sargun
Co-author of the code here, if anyone has any questions. The code:
[https://github.com/basho-labs/riak-mesos](https://github.com/basho-labs/riak-
mesos)

